# Sat-Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen



## DPr (15. September 2019)

Hallo, 
wir wollen vom Wohnzimmer (da ist vom Vermieter ein doppelter DVB-S gelegt worden) in ein anderes Zimmer das Sat Signal übertragen. Im Wohnzimmer ist ein Anschluß für den großen Bildschirm belegt. Der zweite DVB-S ist für Festplattenaufnahme momentan mit einem TechniSat S2+ belegt ( da wird ein Doppeltunergerät demnächst aber kommen). 
Ziel Gerät wird ein Phillips 6402 werden (soll MultiRoom-Client und -Server on Board haben).  Router ist eine Fritzbox7490 ( da gibt es auch noch Möglichkeiten?? ).


 Brauch ich jetzt noch sowas wie IPTV-Server /Receiver Gespann oder geht das kostengünstiger/einfacher?


----------



## Trash123 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Ich habe mal was gelesen, dass Sat-Signal über dlan funktionieren soll. Musst du halt mal bissl googeln.


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

DPr

Was willste genau machen   oder  nur  das Bild Signal übertragen ,   oder  komplette Sat  Anbindung  im 2. Zimmer  .

Streamen  kabellos kann der   TechniSat S2+ nicht da der  kein  Wlan hatüber  Lan  Kabel zur Firtzbox ja  wenn da ein PC dran ist  die  Inhalte von  Freigabe Ordnern  LW .

HDMI über  Strom Netz (HDMI Powerline ) + HDMI Spliter       dazu braust   du aber  den S2 nicht  mehr TV reicht  .


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Es gibt sowas hir, habe ich aber noch nie benutzt:

"Dies ermöglicht Satellitenfernsehen in bester Qualität auch auf Geräten, die keinen integrierten Satellitenempfänger besitzen (z. B. Tablets, PCs usw.).
 Satellitensignale können dabei über jede IP-Infrastruktur mit oder ohne Kabel transportiert werden."

https://www.amazon.de/Kathrein-EXIP...2&s=gateway&sprefix=sat+conver,aps,154&sr=8-2


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Ja ist  das Sat-over-IP das unterstützt aber  der  S2 nicht ,          streamen kann nur  von  Server Inhalten und  NAS .


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Das Sat Kabel geht ja direkt in den Converter.
Und von da aus dann Per Kabel oder Wlan zu den beiden TV´s

Oder Reden wir grade aneinander vorbei?


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*



julian35152 schrieb:


> Das Sat Kabel geht ja direkt in den Converter.
> Und von da aus dann Per Kabel oder Wlan zu den beiden TV´s
> 
> Oder Reden wir grade aneinander vorbei?



nö  tun  wir nicht  es  nur halt  sehr  kompliziert und aufwendig ,   er  will aber  unbedingt  was   streamen    da kommt es auf  die Quelle  an wo von  ?    Es  geht nicht  alles beim Technisat nur  von Server  ähnliche  Plattformen  und nicht  vom  TV.
 Nur TV kucken  2. Kabel   legen    gut ist  ohne komplizierten Technischen schnickschnack .

Technisat  kann     Kabellos wenn  er  sich das Technisat  Wlan Stick holt , andere Wlan Stick werden nicht  unterstützt  .


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Ja das Stimmt.
Der Converter ist ja auch nicht der Billigste..
Da ist so ein Stick oder paar verteiler etc. wohl Billiger und mann weiß das läuft.


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sat Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen*

Mit  einem  4K Panasonic DMR geht so was z.b. zum Table und  Handy über Wlan, da muss man nur das spezelle App vom  Hersteller installieren und du kannst  über Wlan  vom  Table  oder Handy  von der  HDD Inhalte schauen oder  TV Sender und  diese  auch umschalten  über das  App,  nur  ob   dieses App von TV Geräten unterstützt  wird  weiß ich nicht, wenn ja dann würde  das da genauso gehen ,der  S2 kann keine Apps nur  Links .


----------



## DPr (16. September 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich "muß" das Sat Signal aus dem Wohnzimmer, wo der Vermieter die einzigen beiden Anschlüsse für die Wohnung hat reinlegen lassen, in ein etwas entfernteres Zimmer (ca. 4m aber mit einem zentralen Versorgungsschacht dazwischen) irgendwie rüberkriegen. Aber ohne Löcher in die Stahlbestonwände zu bohren, um Kabel zu verlegen (ansonsten hätte ich das schon gemacht  ) 
Das S2+ ist aktuell der zweite Satreceiveranschluß, kann aber ersetzt werden. Ich muß also irgendwie das Satsignal vom Wohnzimmeranschluß ins hinterste Zimmer kriegen. 
Mit dem AC lan hab ich mir auch schon vorher angeschaut gehabt. Nur könnte Videosignal über AC schon hackelig werden? (Stand jedenfalls so auf einigen Seiten, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen)Zweite Bedingung, es müßte im gleichen Stromkreis wie der Router sein (lt. Sicherung hängt das Zielzimmer auf einem anderen Stromkreis). 
Momentan bin ich auch etwas betriebsblind, was das einlesen dazu angeht. Ich lese im WWW nach..und es bleibt nicht hängen. Wenn ich es bisher richtig verstanden habe, brauch ich sowas wie ein IP-Server am Satanschluß, der das Signal umwandelt und per WLan, ACLan, whatever.. an einen IP Clienten rüberschickt. Was davon der neue FlachTV in der Praxis beherrscht, muß ich noch sehen, kommt erst noch.Über eine Software das Fernsehen aus dem Internet abrufen könnte auch noch eine Möglichkeit sein (dürfte aber Kosten erzeugen, bzw ist nicht ganz so bequem für andere Nutzer in der Wohnung, wie wenn man die Fernbedienung einfach in die Hand nimmt. Und wenn man Pech hat, sperrt der Hersteller einfach mal die Apps).
DVBT2 wollte ich erstmal aussen vor lassen (muß ich auch nochmal nachschauen, ob da alle Wunschprogramme hier ausgestrahlt werden)


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

Dann  würde ich  sagen  schau  mal  nach  ob  es  eine  Unicable  Anlage ist  , das ist  jedenfalls  besser wenn man mehrere  Geräte gleichzeitig  nutzt  .
Nehme bald an  das ist  nur ein Dual LNB mit zwei Leitungen , optimal ist  aber  ein  Unicable LNB für  so was eine  Leitung die  ins Zimmer kommt  daran einen Sat  Verteiler für  weite Geräte oder anderes Zimmer mit  Kabel .

Sat  IP kommt  teuer  und  ist  aufwendiger  mit  dem  umrüsten weil der  S2 das  nicht  kann braust  du  da wieder was , was  das Signal umsetzt  das es der S2 verarbeiten kann . 
6  Meter  Kabel   oder  8 ist  bei  Sat   kein  Problem .


DVB  T2HD  kann  der  S2 nicht  und  DVB  T2 HD in  der  Regel alle  oder die meisten ÖR Sender  Private alle  Verschlüsselt .


----------



## stevie4one (17. September 2019)

Du brauchst einen Sat>IP-Server, der übersetzt das Antennensignal in IP-Signale. Diese können dann per LAN, WLAN oder whatever übertragen werden. Auf der Gegenseite benötigst du einen Sat>IP-Client.

An die Sat-Dose kommt z.B. sowas. Der SAT IP Receiver kommt dann an die FritBox, welche das Signal per LAN oder WLAN zur Verfügung stellt. Im zweiten Zimmer brauchst du z.B. sowas. Ich würde es erstmal mit WLAN ausprobieren und bei Problemen ggf. später auf DLAN umstellen.

Die Geräte sind lediglich Beispiele. Es gibt Kombigeräte die Fernsehen zeigen und gleichzeitig das Sat-Signal ins Netzwerk stellen, genauso wie Fernseher mit eingebauten SAT-IP Receivern.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

> Der zweite DVB-S ist für Festplattenaufnahme momentan mit einem TechniSat S2+ belegt



Wieso er hat doch im 2. Zimmer  Technisast S2 +.

Das  nützt   nur alles nicht  viel für Mehrgeräte Nutzung braucht er einen anderen LNB da  reicht ein Twin nicht aus ,  Quad LNB mit Unicable  Anlage dahinter ,
oder nur Unicable LNB mit Verteiler  dahinter die kostengünstigere Variante gut geeignet für Wohnungen .

Er braucht z.z  oder 2 x oder 3 x Sat Signal  ,
 Wz,   und 2. Zimmer  und für zukünftige Sachen vielleicht   4 x Sat Signal => ich würde das mit Unicable  machen,
da bracht er nur dann vom WZ ein 2. Kabel uns andere Zimmer dann legen und gut ist .

Wenn man Alles auf  nur Ein Sat Signal schaltet mittels Verteiler das funktioniert nur so lange gut bis kein anderes 2. oder 3. Gerät in betrieb genommen wird , stören die Geräte sich dann Gegenseitig .


----------



## DPr (17. September 2019)

Nein, Colormix, die Anschlüsse sind vom Vermieter ins Wohnzimmer gesetzt worden.TV und TechniSat S2+ stehen alle beide im Wohnzimmer.Sollte das mißverständlich gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit.
Der LNB wird wegen der 14 Haushalte im Haus(jeder 2 Satanschlüsse) UniCable sein. Dahin kommt von uns aber keiner. 
Sat IP Server mit Client ist momentan wohl eher die Lösung. 
mhm..


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

DPr schrieb:


> Nein, Colormix, die Anschlüsse sind vom Vermieter ins Wohnzimmer gesetzt worden.TV und TechniSat S2+ stehen alle beide im Wohnzimmer.Sollte das mißverständlich gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit.
> Der LNB wird wegen der 14 Haushalte im Haus(jeder 2 Satanschlüsse) UniCable sein. Dahin kommt von uns aber keiner.
> Sat IP Server mit Client ist momentan wohl eher die Lösung.
> mhm..



Also da  würde  ich   erst mal genau  kucken  14  Haushalte sind und  beim  Vermieter  genau  erkundigen  bevor  du los  legst  ,
wenn  die  Sat  Antennen dem  Vermieter  gehören darf  du da nicht  selber  bei  gehen  und  was verändern an der  gesamten  Anlage nicht   ,
was  steht  denn bei  deinem  S2 in den  LNB Einstellungen  bei   LNB Typ;   SatCR  oder  Standard Universell .. ? daran kann man    auch erkennen wie es genutzt wird wenn du mit   dem S2 normal Empfang  hast  .

In Mehrfa Häusern wird  nur  Unicable verwendet  oder  s.g Sat Kopfstationen  die  das Sat  Signal in  ein  Kabel  Signal umwandeln,  mit einem  Kabel TV ähnlichen Signal funktioniert  dein S2 nicht  weil das ein einer  Sat  ist .


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

DPr @





> Sat-Signal auf TV in anderen Raum streamen



Das hat mich jetzt  auch  mal interessiert  und  das geht  wenn man die  Richtigen Geräte hat ,  
hier z.b.  vom   Technisat  STC UHD zum  Technisat Digicorder  Kabellos über Wlan UPnP Server im Receiver kann da auch  TV Sender zappen  und Aufnahmen schauen . 
Heißt auf  das Gerät  auf  das  man Zugreifen will muss 
die  Eigenschaft haben  Wlan UPnP Server.
Foto folgt ... >>> Zugriff von  meinem  STC auf  Techicorder  über  Wlan .
(das man über  UPnP Server auch  TV  Sender  zappen  kann habe ich noch nicht gewusst das geht zum Panasonic HDD Recorder genauso ).


----------

